# Lots of King Pigeons Need Great Homes!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah- guess what! MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue is STILL full up with pigeons despite placing more than 50 in wonderful homes so far this year.  And there are pigeons in shelters that we can't take in... 

So check out these wonderful birds and adopt some rescued pigeons (kings mostly). Pretty please? 

Teddy & Chase- mated couple, Teddy's a king, Chase is a half-blind racer. They prefer being in a mellow, uncrowded aviary with just a few birds.

Spirit & Little Jazzy- young, all white, flighted kings- beautiful!

Squeak & Sesame- mated couple, Squeak is a tame king but hates being in a cage so is best kept in an aviary. Sesame is a flightless king that loves his girl so much, he'll be tame just to be near her.

Simone- 2009 racing pij, unreturnable. Needs a big aviary or someone willing to resettle.

You can see these great birds posted at MickaCoo's Available Birds and/or check out their pages on my blog at www.RescueReport.org.

To adopt, send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send you the application. Adoption fee is $10 per bird and adopter pays for box & shipping if required.

MickaCoo is a nonprofit, 501(c)3 rescue run entirely by volunteers (which we always need more of!)

Thank you!


----------

